# Online banking on Ubuntu



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Please tell me about it. The online banking on Ubuntu. How safe it is and the Do's and Dont's...

In windows and mac, there are various strong antivirus programs to have your back while doing ent banking and paying with card etc.

What to do in ubuntu?


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

In Ubuntu you are even more secure....
If you want to be as secure as you can be .
then https://www.torproject.org/
use the tor browser.. 
Although don't take my word for it , read about it first.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I know about tor. But lets hear from the experts.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tor is not as secured as people think. ubuntu is very safe but...you really need to read the banks terms of use because if there is a breech, and you are not using the recommended browser and operating system, the bank may not refund your money


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I think you are pretty safe in a linux environment. Keep your browser at latest version and never store any banking passwords or usernames in your browser.

Also never use a free proxy or tor to log into your bank with. Some banks log your IP address and if you were logging on via a proxy or using tor, they would probably see this
as a security breach.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I know about tor. But lets hear from the experts.


Am I not expert enough for you..


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

sobeit said:


> tor is not as secured as people think. ubuntu is very safe but...you really need to read the banks terms of use because if there is a breech, and you are not using the recommended browser and operating system, the bank may not refund your money


They can do so? I mean it's my private thing which browser and OS I will use...They can't force to make me use windows or mac. :huh:



hal8000 said:


> I think you are pretty safe in a linux environment. Keep your browser at latest version and never store any banking passwords or usernames in your browser.
> 
> Also never use a free proxy or tor to log into your bank with. Some banks log your IP address and if you were logging on via a proxy or using tor, they would probably see this
> as a security breach.


Okay, thanks. and anything to do with the firewall?
I was reading a documentation where it was suggested to enable the ufw, but I guess that's enabled by default in Ubuntu..isn't it?

And about saving the pw, what about using keepassx? is that secure enough?



Dwarflord said:


> Am I not expert enough for you..


I apologize, I have no intention to disrespect anyone's skill. But I meant admins by 'experts'. If I'm not wrong, I have read this advice at many sections (specially if you visit the security section) of this forum to take advise from only the admins and official experts.
Like you suggested to use tor, and hal advised not to, which makes more sense.
Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I feel the best security is all offline, to this day I still use checks and cash when ever possible, not that my credit is worth stealing thanks to the economic collapse, but what I still have I want to keep 
But Linux is the safest operating system around, and being that Ubuntu is a Linux O/S it SHOULD be as safe as any other Linux Operating system, on mine I can't even update the O/S without my password, so something working right


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

wolfen1086 said:


> Personally, I feel the best security is all offline, to this day I still use checks and cash when ever possible, not that my credit is worth stealing thanks to the economic collapse, but what I still have I want to keep
> But Linux is the safest operating system around, and being that Ubuntu is a Linux O/S it SHOULD be as safe as any other Linux Operating system, on mine I can't even update the O/S without my password, so something working right



checks is no better than credit cards, once someone has the account number, routing number name and address they are home free shopping online. cash is great until someone sticks a gun in your back if you are known for carrying cash. the reality is, all forms and methods of payments have their risks.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

True, that's why I only use checks through the mail to places i know like the power , water ,and other utilities, stores and everything else, including online shopping or online payments I use a prepaid credit card, that way if you steal the number off my card I simply get another card. and all you get is what I load onto the card, not my entire paycheck 
But if somebody wants my wallet he better remember one thing, Yes I'll give it to him, and when the dumbarse looks down into it is when I'll either shoot him, or bring my foot up to his chin and shatter his jaw with my steel toes.
Once in another part of town when I was in the Navy I learned that most muggers are so stupid, when they get your wallet, the take their attention away from you  THAT is when my full military training will end his crime spree, unless he is better than I am, in which case he wins


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

it's good that you have advantages of army training  

Btw, prepaid credit card seems similar to a limited account debit card. if I keep an account separate , only such online transaction or bill payment, there will be much less money, only as much as I need. so robbing it is useless.
Because using debt card is less hassle free than credit card...or opposite?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Because using debt card is less hassle free than credit card...or opposite?



not sure what your mean by the above (could be I have not had a dr pepper yet) but debt cards have different protection than credit cards which makes it a pain if there is unauthorized use.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> it's good that you have advantages of army training
> 
> Btw, prepaid credit card seems similar to a limited account debit card. if I keep an account separate , only such online transaction or bill payment, there will be much less money, only as much as I need. so robbing it is useless.
> Because using debt card is less hassle free than credit card...or opposite?


uh.....Army? they train people too?
the ones I had to deal with were as smart as a rock, one step above congress


----------

